
Prisoner’s dilemma shows exploitation is a basic property of human society - howard941
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/613585/prisoners-dilemma-shows-how-exploitation-is-a-basic-property-of-human-society/
======
kjsbfkjbf
As common with articles that speak about "human nature" or other such things,
they make an assertion that the study does not. The study seeks to provide a
possible explanation for the _origin_ of exploitation in society. It does not,
in fact, support that "exploitation is a basic property of human society".

Disappointed in the essentialism.

------
ErotemeObelus
If they say why, tell 'em that it's human nature.

------
LifeLiverTransp
TL,DR: Once you are understood aka solved aka hacked, you are always hacked. A
player in virtual machine, looking for ways out, constantly in the defense.

Thus psychology is a classified information, because it allows for humans to
hack other humans.

